# m00's Blood Ravens



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well since i've been off in Abu Dhabi, i decided i just want a quick tabletop army to just paint up a load of my models so now i've now got a small force of blood raven marines. I tried to keep the army fairly mobile so here are the results so far of my models, i based the army off the blood angels codex rather than generic marines because i like assault marines and the death company. But anyway i'm sure i'll have people rant about how i'm not using standard blood raven colours as such or even standard blood angel colours but i just wanted to paint some models 


























































More to follow eventually, still got a chaplain, some sanguinary guard, attack bikes, 2 dreadnoughts and possibly a land raider.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great moo! Love what you have done with them even though they aren't in standard colors:grin:! Nice clean hightlights and excellent detail! +rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice! Nice to see your work again


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers guys ^^ good to be back for a short while.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome to see you showing off some new stuff again my man. As always, you leave me saddened and feeling my inadequat painting skills when I see your work.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

wow...awesome job...one could use your example as a standard to strive for!...the devi's heavy weapons look awesome...the "blues" look great..

...+rep'age

k:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Really nice work... + Rep


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful models, the gleam is excellent, did you just use the gloss varnish?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it Moo, those are nice, the only thing I see that catches my eye is the black around the shoulder pads are meh. Everything else is top notch and clean as hell.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Whenever I see your work... I immediately think... HIRE THEM!!!! PAINT MY ARMY PLEASE!

Easily GW equiv or above, masterwork.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all thanks for the nice comments  i spent very little time on these models about 3-4 hours on each after work just rushing through them to get them finished so there are bits which aren't as good as i could have done them. 



Boc said:


> Beautiful models, the gleam is excellent, did you just use the gloss varnish?


The models have a matt varnish on them, but the shiny helmet effect is painted on since this was a practice army for rounded surfaces using non-metallic paints and doing a convincing metallic colour. So i'm pretty happy with my results. This coming year im going to put a hold on my army painting for the most part and concentrate on getting some competition pieces out there.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

If you are not happy with any of these models I would gladly take them off of your hands, you would not even have to pay me to take them.:biggrin:
Great work +rep from me.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Really, really nice painting. Very inspirational, can't wait to see the competition pieces


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome as always moo. I love the commander. Looking at these will hopefully give me some motivation to paint more lol. 

Glad to see you back dude!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Moo, these are awesome. I love the way you painted the gold especially. Great work, lookin' forward to seeing more!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great work as always mate


----------



## Waaagh!boss (Dec 26, 2010)

I really don't know what to say other than that is some amazing work you've done man. Pat yourself on the back because that is some really good painting.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome work! rep it up, and i think thats better than what iv seen of some golden demon models, you should think of sending it in to try and win!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the Red Blue combo.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely shading, great work so far!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

where's the update lately moo?


----------

